# Welcher Tacho ???



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

mein Tacho Sigma BC 2006 spinnt ständig. 

möchte mir nun einen anderen zulegen.

was fahrt denn ihr so an euren bikes?? 


Möchte keinen Sigma mehr, vielleicht einen von VDO oder Cyclosport.
Würde zw. 70-100 Euro ausgeben. 

Danke


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Juni 2010)

bin mittlerweile von teueren kabellosen tachos abgekommem
da die zumindest bei mir früher oder später " das spinnen" anfangen
die eierlegenden wollmilchsäue also mit höhenmesser und pulsuhr etc sind me störanfällig


http://www.cateye.com/de/product_detail/150

das kabel  - einmal gut verlegt- stört überhaupt nicht



wenn ich meine ,das ich meinen puls wissen möchte ( bei normalen touren sicher nicht, im training ja) dann kommt ne pulsuhr dran.
wenn ich die hm ( bein den hausrunden nicht) brauche dann mit gps, da ich sowieso oft touren nach gps nachfahre


als ich noch "schnickschnack" bikecomputer hatte brauchte ich meist bis zu 15 min um die "fahrbereit zu bekommen

aber ist halt wie bei allem geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (13. Juni 2010)

als ich meinen ewig zickenden 2006 glücklicherweise verloren habe (evtl. wurde er auch stiebitzt) habe ich mich nochmal zum 2209 durchgerungen... weil mich interessiert zumindest die tendenz der hm / hf usw. bin aber nicht bereit noch mehr geld als für den 2209 auszugeben
der tuts jetzt seit über 500km seit mitte april absolut ohne zicken und ich bin zufrieden

edit:
sry hatte nicht gesehn, dass das thema im LO steht


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

Da ich nicht nur ein Rad habe und somit ja für jedes Rad einen Tacho brauchen würde (was auch teuer ist), habe ich mich mal für eine etwas teuerere Variante entschieden und fahre nur noch mit einem Garmin Edge 605. Bei Amazon gibt es den Edge 705 mit Tritt-/ und Herzfrequenz für 333. So ein Gerät hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass ich die Strecken aufzeichenen und auswerten kann. Außerdem hat man auch eine Bike-Navigation, welche in unbekannten Gegenden von Vorteil ist.


----------



## simplysax (13. Juni 2010)

Hast du ein iPhone? Dann lad dir das App B.icycle (speziell aufs Biken zugeschnitten)  oder runtastic. Mit runtastic kannst du sämtliche Sportarten abdecken. Ich finde die Kombi einfach genial. Alles wird per GPS aufgezeichnet, automatisch auf das Trainingstagebuch geladen und dort kann man alle Details super auswerten.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

@simplysax:
nein ein iphone habe ich nicht. 

@mountymaus:
ein navi fürs bike wäre auch ne überlegung, kenne mich damit aber gar nicht aus.


mich nervt halt nur dass der sigma ständig nicht geht, aussetzt oder ähnliches. habe gestern einen neuen magneten befestigt und es funzt einfach nicht, der tacho...


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @mountymaus:
> ein navi fürs bike wäre auch ne überlegung, kenne mich damit aber gar nicht aus.



Das kann man lernen


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

und bei nem navi sind dann hm, steigungen in % etc. auch alles dabei wie beim tacho??


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> und bei nem navi sind dann hm, steigungen in % etc. auch alles dabei wie beim tacho??



Das kommt auf das Grät an. Bei dem Garmin Edge 705 kann man sich das anzeigen lassen.

Bei dem Edge 605, wie ich ihn habe, kann man sich auf der ersten Ebene 7 Verschiedene Anzeigen auf einmal anzeigen lassen. Ich habe da z.B. Kilometer, Uhrzeit, verbrauchte Kalorien, gefahrene Strecke, Geschwindigkeit, aktuelle Höhe, max. Geschw. hinterlegt.
% Steigung kann man sich auch anzeigen lassen.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

also ist ein navi im prinzip ein tacho mit navigation ? wusste ich auch nicht. mir ist das immer zuviel technik...


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also ist ein navi im prinzip ein tacho mit navigation ? wusste ich auch nicht. mir ist das immer zuviel technik...




Das ist sozusagen ein Gerät für alles. Navigation und Tachometer.
Du kannst dir die Karte anzeigen lassen, dich navigieren lassen oder die Anzeige einblenden, wie ich gerade beschrieben habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

super, welchen kannst du da empfehlen? habe eben in der letzten mtb zeitschrift ein mini heftchen durchgeblättert, da sind auch welche drin beschrieben.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

Für dich wäre der Garmin Edge 705 wohl das Richtige, da der Edge 605 nur die aktuelle und nicht die gefahrenen hm zeigt. Außerdem hat man beim Edge 605 keine Trittfrequenz, Herzfrequenz und keinen barometrischen Höhenmesser (Luftdruck) d.h. beim 605'er geht es alles über Satellit.


----------



## simplysax (13. Juni 2010)

Wobei der Anschaffungspreis allerdings deutlich über deinem Rahmen liegt. Auch sollte man beim Biken nicht vergessen, dass man ja auch mal evlt. stürzt, das halten die Geräte dann nicht unbeding aus. 

Ein Bikenavi ist eher was für "normale" Fahrten etc. Wenn man richtige Singletrails etc. fährt, weiß ich nicht, ob es so lange hält. Da kommen doch schon einige Schläge und Vibrationen über die Gabel ans Gerät. Es sei denn du trägst es am Körper. Da ist er vermutlich ein bisschen sicherer aufgehoben.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

ja der preis wäre deutlich höher, das stimmt.
weiß auch nicht ob ich so zurecht kommen würde mit dem gps.

ein einfach zu bedienender tacho tuts da auch, klar stürzen kann man immer mal.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

Die Geräte von Garmin sind Stoßfest und machen auch bei Regen kein Problem.
Andere Geräte kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte bisher einen Ciclo 436M, der mir seit 2003! Jahren treue Dienst geleistet hat, ohne zu spinnen, etc. Leider habe ich ihn heuer Ostern bei einem Sturz verloren und hab mir nun den Nachfolger 4.36 gekauft. Von denen gibt´s noch paar zu kaufen. Die kann man auch am PC auslesen und ein Höhenprofil erstellen. Nettes Spielzeug und viel billiger wie ein Navi. Ein GPS hab ich auch, aber bei ner bekannten Tour will ich nicht das Riesending mitschleppen und mit intuitiver Bedienung ist mit den Garmin-Geräten schon mal nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du keinen Wert auf viel Schnickschnack legst und einfach nur einen Fahrradcomputer suchst, der wenn Du es brauchst auch noch Pulsmessung bietet schau Dir mal den http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=3264;page=1;menu=1000,5,144,13;mid=108;pgc=0 an (kabellos, kostet 69,00 mit Anbaumaterial und codiertem Sender am Brustgurt)! 
Er ist einfach zu bedienen und sehr übersichtlich.
Der funktioniert bei mir schon einige Jahre recht zuverlässig an allen meinen Bikes, nur in der Nähe von Hochspannungsleitungen oder Oberleitungen der Stadtbimmelbahn steigt er mal kurzzeitig aus. Das kann ich aber leicht verschmerzen, wenn da am Ende einer Tour mal 0,5km weniger auf der Uhr stehen.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die kann man auch am PC auslesen und ein Höhenprofil erstellen. Nettes Spielzeug und viel billiger wie ein Navi. Ein GPS hab ich auch, aber bei ner bekannten Tour will ich nicht das Riesending mitschleppen und mit intuitiver Bedienung ist mit den Garmin-Geräten schon mal nichts.




Der Edge ist doch *kein* Riesending. 
Einfach zu Bedienen ist er auch (finde ich)


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Juni 2010)

Was hat denn Dein Sigma? Meiner ist der einzige einer ganzen Reihe von Geräten, der in vielen Jahren (Jahrzehnten!), immer und überall zuverlässig seinen Dienst getan hat. Weil ich ein Informationsjunkie bin, habe ich einen HAC5 erworben - möglicherweise ein Fehler... Der erste wurde getauscht, weil er mich ständig belogen hat!  

Den 705er kann ich auch empfehlen - wenn man alle Infos auch wirklich braucht und so viel Geld ausgeben will. Denk aber bitte daran, dass die Karten extra gekauft werden müssen. Und die sind sauteuer...


----------



## cmg20 (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab seit einem halben Jahr den CS600 Team (â¬ 200,-), mit dem ich richtig zufrieden bin. Keinerlei Aussetzer, lÃ¤sst sich durch nichts und niemanden aus dem Konzept bringen (bspw. durch Hochspannungsleitungen oder andere Tachos, etc.) und ist deppeneinfach zu bedienen. Ich lieb das Ding und geb es nie wieder her . Vor allem der WearLink-Pulsgurt ist der absolute Hammer - komplett aus Textil (ausgenommen Sendeeinheit) und deshalb extrem angenehm. Das Dumme ist nur: die Teamedition gibts seit ein paar Monaten nicht mehr und der CS600X (ist der gleiche) kostet Ã¼ber â¬ 300,-. 

DafÃ¼r gibts jetzt das Ã¤hnliche Modell CS500 (wenn mans braucht auch inkl. Trittfrequenz als CS500cad, kostet aber mehr), der meines Wissens die gleichen Funktionen hat und auch per WearLink codiert ist - sich also garantiert auch nicht irritieren lÃ¤sst. Ich hab damit leider keine Erfahrungen, aber so wie ich Polar kenne, kann man sich auf den mit Sicherheit auch voll verlassen.

Ich hatte auch eine "tolle" Geschichte mit einem Sigma Rox 8.0 - und ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil werde nie nie nie wieder was anderes kaufen als Polar  (nein, ich hab mit der Firma nix zu tun )

LG


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

ich hab einen garmin, den 500. für mich reicht der so. ich wollte was mit höhenmeter und so anderem kleinkram wie temperatur etc.
mein mann hat den 705, der ist schon relativ groß, aber sehr gut.
es gibt sie auch mit pulsmesser, was ich nicht brauche, ich fahr nie nach puls. sie sind stoß- und regenfest. ich fahre viel trails, ich hab das ding noch nie verloren oder bin draufgefallen.
mein mann hat auch einen von sigma noch mit dran, aber ich glaub, der funzt auch net so richtig.


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

ach so, der 500 ist auch auf jeden fall gut zu bedienen, ich komm richtig gut klar damit und das will was heißen.


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2010)

Sie möchte aber nur 70-100 Euronen investieren! Da fallen CS600 und seine 2,4GHz W.I.N.D.-Geschwister leider raus. 
Übrigens kann man auf Höhenmessung am Farhradcomputer ohne weiteres verzichten, die ist selbst GPS gestützt manchmal sehr ungenau. Ich habe zwar noch ein Garmin Etrex Vista, das auf längeren Touren in unbekanntem Terrain immer noch mit dabei ist, aber die Höhenmessung nutze ich da nicht wirklich. Hauptsache ich weiß wo ich bin, und wie ich wieder an meinen "Futtertrog" komme.


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

ja, ich hab eben bei garmin gesehen, was die edges so kosten..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2010)

Bei den Sigmas ist das Problem, dass die Funkverbindung fÃ¼r Gabeln mit langem Federweg zu schwach ist.
@ Bergradlerin: Als wir zusammen unterwegs waren, hatte dein Sigma doch auch einen Aussetzer, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann das sein? Der meines Mannes hat auch nie richtig funkioniert und es hat ihn dann, als er das 2. Mal auf Garantie getauscht wurde, auch wieder verkauft und ist jetzt wieder mit einem Ciclo glÃ¼cklich. Der hat auch HÃ¶henmesser und Puls und hat um die 80 â¬ gekostet. HÃ¶henmesser finde ich schon gut, ich weiÃ ganz gern, wie weit es noch bis zur Futterquelle bergauf ist.


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Höhenmesser finde ich schon gut, ich weiß ganz gern, wie weit es noch bis zur Futterquelle bergauf ist.



Och nöö, das ist immer so deprimierend , mir reicht da immer schon die Entfernung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

für den garmin gibt es doch auch einen sensor, der das ganze genauer macht. 
und ich steh total auf höhenmeter, darum geht es mir ja auch primär.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

also der sigma, ich weiß auch nicht, aber irgendwie hängt er oft, hat aussetzer... da war ich mit meinem ersten billigen kabeltacho wesentlich besser bedient. ich glaube ich hätte mir den sigma nicht gekauft, wenn ich gewusst hätte dass er nie gescheit funktioniert. nach nur 3 monaten z.b. war schon die batterie alle.... und was ich gar nicht ab kann ist, auf tour zu sein und das teil geht nicht mehr.... und wenn der sensor nicht einen mm vom magnet entfernt ist, dann geht er eh schon nicht mehr...

hoffe ich habe mich nun klar ausgedrückt? 

ich tendiere gerade zu einem tacho von cyclo.

ach ja, ich möchte auch wissen wieviel hm ich gerade habe und wie weit es noch bis oben ist


----------



## Honigblume (13. Juni 2010)

Hab den CM 4.4A von ciclocport, kabellos und hatte bisher keine Aussetzer. Der misst auch die HM, auf diese Funktion könnte ich gar nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Der misst auch die HM, auf diese Funktion könnte ich gar nicht mehr verzichten.



Warum nicht? Wozu zum Teufel braucht man an einem Fahrradcomputer unbedingt einen Höhenmesser?


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

naja, jedem das seine oder??? 
der eine mag und braucht halt nen höhenmesser, der andere nicht. wo liegt jetzt das problem??


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe damit kein Problem. Es ist nur so, daß Du einen Bike-Computer in einem festgelegten finanziellen Rahmen suchst. 
Sinnvoll, weil genauer, finde ich den HM aber eher in Verbindung mit einem GPS-Gerät. Die meisten HM an Bike-Computern sind ziemlich ungenau, und da frage ich mich schon, wozu man dann diese Spielerei eigentlich benötigt. 
Was ein gut funktionierendes GPS-Gerät kostet, kann man sich ja schnell mal ergooglen.
Aber wie Du schon richtig festgestellt hast: jede wie sie mag.


----------



## nikl69 (13. Juni 2010)

nachdem ich meinen Sigma mit gewaschen habe, konnte ich mir nen neuen kaufen  endlich mit HÃ¶henmessung.
http://www.cycleparts.de/de/produkte/hoehenmessung/mc10/funktionen/
Hat viel dran, die aktuelle HÃ¶he muss man allerdings immer vorher einstellen, wenn man die richtige Angabe will, ansonsten find ich den gut. Is auch net sooo teuer, ca. 70â¬


----------



## Honigblume (14. Juni 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wozu zum Teufel braucht man an einem Fahrradcomputer unbedingt einen Höhenmesser?



Weil es einfach nett ist zu sehen wieviele HM man sich erstrampelt hat.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2010)

Ein Höhenmesser kann durchaus auch zur Orientierung dienen. Wenn ich z.B. auf der Karte sehe, dass auf der 1500er Höhenlinie ein Trailabzweig kommt, dann hab ich einfach eine Orientierung, ab wann ich die Augen aufmachen muss, um den Abzweig nicht zu verpassen. Dazu muss ich dann nicht immer ein GPS mitnehmen. Wenn ich einen ordentlichen Tacho hab, frag ich mich eher, wozu ich ein GPS brauche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. auf der Karte sehe...
> Wenn ich einen ordentlichen Tacho hab, frag ich mich eher, wozu ich ein GPS brauche ;-)




Damit ich keine Karte mitschleppen muss, da ich auf dem Gerät eine Karte habe...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2010)

Die den GPS Karten kannst ja nicht wirklich ne Strecke sehen. Entweder du hast einen Überblick, dann siehst du aber keine Details mehr, oder du siehst Details, dann hat man keinen wirklichen Überblick mehr, wo man wirklich ist. Ich finde, ein GPS kann eine Papierkarte nicht ersetzen. Außer das GPS ist riesig mit einem großen Display. Mein Etrex Vista jedenfalls ist dafür zu klein. Von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## schnuess (14. Juni 2010)

Huhu!


Ich weiss ja nicht, was für Handys ihr habt, aber es gibt da tolle Tools, die die Strecke aufzeichnen....also Streckenprofil mit HM und über GPS.
Mein LG hatte ein W995 von Sony, damit gings und mit dem neuen HTC gehts auch.
Vielleicht wäre das ncoh eine Alternative und dann einen einfachen Tach ohne HM anzeige...


Nur so als Idee

LG

schnuess


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die den GPS Karten kannst ja nicht wirklich ne Strecke sehen. Entweder du hast einen Überblick, dann siehst du aber keine Details mehr, oder du siehst Details, dann hat man keinen wirklichen Überblick mehr, wo man wirklich ist. Ich finde, ein GPS kann eine Papierkarte nicht ersetzen. Außer das GPS ist riesig mit einem großen Display. Mein Etrex Vista jedenfalls ist dafür zu klein. Von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.



Da muß ich Dir Recht geben. Hatte mir eine Tour auf's Vista geladen und bin diese abgefahren (nur Topo D als Kartengrundlage). Auf der österreichischen Seite der Tour dann nur noch nach Trackpunkten gafahren, weil ich ja keine Topo Ö habe. Ging alles soweit gut, bis der Trail, lt. Auskunft der Einheimischen, nicht mehr befahrbar war. Nur gut, daß ich für den groben Überblick dann noch eine Papierkarte hatte, mit der ich mich dann noch bis ans Ziel gewurschtelt habe. 
Wenn Du den HM in Verbindung mit Karten zur Orientierung nutzt ist das ja auch sinnvoll.
Die meisten aber nutzen den HM doch nur zur Stärkung des eigenen Egos - und das ist ja auch legitim und vollkommen i.O., aber nicht bei jeder Ausfahrt zwingend notwendig


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (14. Juni 2010)

Duck and Cover...


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die den GPS Karten kannst ja nicht wirklich ne Strecke sehen. Entweder du hast einen Überblick, dann siehst du aber keine Details mehr, oder du siehst Details, dann hat man keinen wirklichen Überblick mehr, wo man wirklich ist. Ich finde, ein GPS kann eine Papierkarte nicht ersetzen. Außer das GPS ist riesig mit einem großen Display. Mein Etrex Vista jedenfalls ist dafür zu klein. Von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.



Auch mit Karte kann man sich verfranzen, gell?  
Allerdings hätten wir auch mit GPS wohl kaum erkannt, dass der Weg in die sich neu orientierende Isar mündet...

Aber Du hast recht, ich habe einen Vista haben müssen und nutze ihn eigentlich nur hin und wieder in fremdem Revier zur groben Orientierung - etwa im Schwarzwald, wo man ja kilometerweit durch Wälder irrt, ohne Blick auf irgendwas anderes als Bäume...    Aber da ich ja gern auf abgeflatterter Strecke im Renntempo unterwegs bin, stellt sich für mich tachomäßig nur die Frage: *Wann, verd... noch mal, bin ich endlich im Ziel??*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Auch mit Karte kann man sich verfranzen, gell?
> Allerdings hätten wir auch mit GPS wohl kaum erkannt, dass der Weg in die sich neu orientierende Isar mündet...
> 
> Aber Du hast recht, ich habe einen Vista haben müssen und nutze ihn eigentlich nur hin und wieder in fremdem Revier zur groben Orientierung - etwa im Schwarzwald, wo man ja kilometerweit durch Wälder irrt, ohne Blick auf irgendwas anderes als Bäume...    Aber da ich ja gern auf abgeflatterter Strecke im Renntempo unterwegs bin, stellt sich für mich tachomäßig nur die Frage: *Wann, verd... noch mal, bin ich endlich im Ziel??*



Hihi, du hast recht, aber auch mit GPS kann man sich verfranzen! Peinlich ist, wenn man von einer Hütte wieder wegfahren will und erstmal im Kreis laufen muss, damit das GPS sich wieder einkriegt und einem zeigt, wo´s langgeht. Aber auch dafür habe ich mittlerweile meine Strategien.   Bist du mittlerweile fit mit dem GPS? Bei mir geht´s langsam eigentlich ganz gut. 
Aber Chayenne will ja eigentlich nur einen Tacho und keine GPS Beratung. Ich bin nicht rennmäßig unterwegs (wie du weißt), will aber trotzdem wissen, wie weit es zur Futterquelle ist. Ohne gescheite Futterquelle ist es nämlich keine gescheite Tour, gell?


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ohne gescheite Futterquelle ist es nämlich keine gescheite Tour, gell?


----------

